# DIY Compact PVC OverFlow



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw a this DIY Compact PVC OverFlow on youtube and LOVE it. I've been trying to find plans here and on the web or where to buy one. Not ugly like most I've seen. Not sure of the GPH or if there are any bad issues with the design but I would like to find out.

How does it keep it's siphon?

Please anyone know where to buy or get plans???


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

thats funny i seen that to and looks good just dont understand how it holds siphone with out the u part on both sides will try to get more info if i do will share,want to make two of them for my two 55s and make them work off one sump :thumb:


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

The outer pipe must have a closed bottom. That way the only water that is siphoned out is the water that flows over top of it.

When the power goes out, the water will stop flowing when the level falls below the outer pipe. The inner pipes would be able to keep the siphon.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=311243

Very cool design.
One of those things that after looking at it, you slap your forehead..


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

That's it! (I think)
Does it really work?


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

okay I read the entire link and I dont get how it works. It looks like the water would go right up the tube & out if the pump stops. So call me stupid but could someone explain it to me? What would stop the siphon?


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

good ? im not sure,my sound on computer is not working,so i thought i missed something he said,also went through the links and can not find a parts break down or pic of it :-?


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

sorry after another look i got it,thanks to kaiser link,what holds the siphon is the outside pipe the 1" goes into the two inch and the one inch is below the t the two inch acts like a chamber which stays full of water all the time,thats why they moved the t up a little further,just to hold a little more water,just like the overflow boxes they have the section that the pipe goes in and then overflows down into the side chamber and then down the pipe,but if power stops that spot holds the water so no siphon break hope that make sense it does in my head :thumb: sorry did not look at the hole link all the pages explains it all


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

I finally get it!

Why are not more people using this? Why do they use one with all those pipes?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

sheldon_goldwing said:


> I finally get it!
> 
> Why are not more people using this? Why do they use one with all those pipes?


Good question.
We might be top of the gene pool, but that dosen`t mean we are smart.


----------

